# You hunt by yourself.......



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

or have a couple of buddies, or a big family group? 

When I first started deer hunting way back down in the early 70's we had a big hunting party that would gather at my Uncle Coony's. There would be about 10 or 12 of us all in one big hunting party. Right around 1980 my Uncle Coony past away and the big hunting party started deminishing. First some of his son's quit hunting with us. I guess it just wasn't the same without their dad to hunt with. But some of us 1st cousins kind of kept the hunting party going on for a few short years, but eventually we have all gone our own ways and some of us do our own hunting by ourselves. 

I eventually found myself to be a loner out in the woods. Which was alright at first cause I quickly realized that I could be a lot more successful then I ever was before. I went from lucky to see one, to being able to successfully harvest 3 or 4 per year. 

But lately I'm getting back into the interest of group hunting again. Just can't get a group up. I've been trying to get my young daughters interested in hunting and they have a lot of interest in it. However, my oldest daughter (12) is getting more interested in teenage things (boys also) and is showing the lack of interest in hunting. This makes me think the other two daughters will soon follow her. So I maybe back to being a loner very soon once again. 

I've been trying to get a couple of cousins interested in party hunting once again but they can't make any commitments due to jobs and family events. 

I envy those of you who have family to hunt with. The cameraderie, cook outs, bragging, that goes on. Enjoy it this year and hope it continues next year.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I Hunt all alone.Should have someone with me but I can't find anyone to go.

big rockpile


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Heck, I hunt off the front and back porches of our house....I guess you could say that could say I hunt by myself....of course, WIHH is in the house.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Up until the last two years I've always hunted with my BIL and a good friend. We'd take a trip out to WY or CO every year for elk and/or deer. We own a 14 X 16 wall tent and all the works.
Those trips we awesome. We've always been able to tag out, but sometimes didn't because we were trying for the big one. I have heads mounted that have some great memories attached to them.

But we don't do it anymore. Hard to draw the tags for the areas we used to hunt. Some of those areas have been spoiled by improved roads, too many ATV's etc. 
It's hard to justify the expense of a long trip like that anymore. Tags at 400 bux and up....gas....food....It adds up to a lot of money. 

Now I hunt out my back door but it's not the same. I really miss hunting those hills. Walking 100 yards and climbing into a tree just isn't the same. We have a ton of deer here, but it's more like harvest than hunt.

The comraderie of a hunting camp in the mountains just can't be beat.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I hunt alone and usually not more than 100 feet from the house....no farther than our 40.

And one bitter cold season I sat in the dining room with the window cranked open just a bit (wearing my ORANGE sweatshirt, of coarse) and when a pair of deer passed near---I took a shot right from the dining room chair.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I hunt alone on my land or even up the logging roads. I might go along with one more person at times, but that's about it. Personally, I don't go in for crowd hunting, and never did enjoy that. In the past at times about 3 or 4 guys would go for a duck or goose hunt from a couple of blinds at safe distances at opposite ends of an area. For deer or big game, I'd just as soon go alone or with one other.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I usually hunt alone too. Depends on the game. A crowd is OK for dove hunting or maybe ducks but for deer I prefer the solitary approach


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

Being from the U.P. originally, I miss the social aspects of deer camp. I would usually bag the first thing to cross my path during the week we would take off for deer season, then spend the rest of the time relaxing and having a good time back at camp.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm strictly a lone hunter and like it that way!


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

all by myself . I do let my wife know were i am going and time frame
the boys are at college now :shrug:


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

My BIL and I have been hunting together for over 20 years.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Usually by myself, but I enjoy hunting with my sons & sil when we have the chance.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a lone hunter too. My teenaged sons go with me occasionally, but are more interested in girls now than hunting.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I hunt by myself and we allow one trusted friend to hunt our property. Allowing others on our land results in problems. 
I leave a radio on in the house and carry a radio and my cell phone on vibrate. Our neighbors also have their radios with them in case one of us needs help with a deer, or unauthorized visitors.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I hunt alone. Sometimes Herself or my good son will come along, if the weather is not too bad or the walking too far, but 99.9% of the time I'm alone. I run my trap line alone as well. Herself frets more and more these days as I tend to get too far afield without letting people know where I'm going, but it's what I've always done, and I imagine it's what I'll do until my clock stops ticking.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now days I go to deer camp and spend the two weeks alone. I used to have a partner from the late 60's to just a couple years ago. I supect his wife got to ragging on him since she couldn't go.
We never allowed our women to go since we were ruffing it. I suppect they really didn't want to go either and ruff it. 
But we built our cabin in 2001 and I suspect my partners wife started ragging on him that she should be allowed to go now. I know she hinted to me that she should be allowed to go and even asked for a key to the place.

I don't want to try to break in a new partner either so I just go alone If I don't return home in two weeks Kare knows where to send the search party.

 Al


----------



## tooltime (Nov 16, 2003)

Hunt alone most all the time as well. Will go pheasant hunting with my two oldest nephews occasionally.

I used to run my trap line alone, but my nephews helped last season and I'm giving them more responsibility this season. I want to teach them enough about trapping that they'll have that skill if it's something they want to continue or return to at some point. That, and I don't have the time to run a big line any more.

Almost all of my hunting is on my farms or my brothers' farms, but I have permission from a couple dozen farmers for trapping.

I let my wife know where I'm going and the time I expect to return. It's frustrating to have to give up a stalk to go home and do chores, but that's what pays the bills.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Herself worries because south of us there are about 9 or 10 square miles of nothing but wilderness, if I cross the road to the east of these 9 or 10 square miles there is an equal amount of wilderness to explore. It was in this wild area (our side of the road) that one of our Senators (Wellstone) was killed in a plane crash a few years back. It's a great place to wander about when one is alone, not even the "Pumpkin Army" goes there during deer season, excepting maybe the odd lost and bewildered nimrod. Deer hunters do hike 50 to 100 yards into it on occasion, but mostly they drive around it shooting such deer as they see from the road.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

With my family, its myself, hubby, my son, and my FIL. My side of the family doesnt hunt at all. How I was born into THAT family I have no clue LOL... I think they switched me with someone else at birth.. My family is pretty much city. Picture hair, make-up, tanning salons, nails, office jobs etc. Me IM like the black sheep, Hardly were any make up except maybe some mascara, my hair is long, my idea of a hair do is I pull it back in a pony tail, nails?? HA what are those? So its just awesome that my hubby and son hunt  My FIL does everything with us. Whether its camping, fishing, or just doing stuff around the house. He is a big part of our family. 
This next hunt we are leaving on has my son, and I and my FIL going to Colorado, and My Hubby and his friend are heading to Utah. When we all meet up in Colorado we will have 5 people in camp. Plus a relative from Wyoming might come over too  I like group hunting. It makes it more enjoyable,. specially around the campfire...
We hunt up around the 9 to 11k foot range. Not alot of people around so its like having a whole mountain to yourself. THe laughs and stories of previous hunts are so enjoyable! Alot of our best memories are from these trips. At night we all sit around discussing what we saw that day scouting etc, where we will hunt and who is going with who, then it gets down to past hunts. Or things that have gone wrong, like the time hubby tried to get a picture of this badger.. It chased him clear back to the truck and let me tell you they can flat out move LOL.. You have to really watch who is in the hunting party though. One bad person can really ruin a trip. We took a guy with us once.. What a PITA. He is one of those know it all types, and he pretty much ruined the whole hunt for everyone. First clue was on the way there he tried to navigate -- yet hed never even been to the area before.. Then he proceeded to be nasty to every single person he came into contact with at any stop that was made. IM talking if he ordered a burger it would have SOMETHING wrong with it....ANd in camp... OMG the guy was worthless. Didint know crap about anything pretaining to set up, hunt methods, etc. And this guy is supposed to be a profesional trapper/hunter Needless to say choose your hunting partners really well....It can make or break your trip.. 
On the lighter side taking a newbie can be LOADS of fun too! Not only do they get introduced into hunting, but they are alot of fun to tease  All in good humor of course


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I hunt with my hubby, sort of.
When we get to our destination we split up and go to our favorite spots. I usually go for a doe and he likes to get the bucks.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

My wife usually comes with me to our cabin, but she doesn't hunt. She's not shy about helping with the butchering though, & she likes to cook the fresh tenderloins.She enjoys a nice wood fire & listening to the gossip on the CB about who did what.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I usually hunt alone or with my s/o and vice versa, except for elk. He goes with his longtime hunting partner and partners son. I gave up on elk hunting this year - think I'll stick to deer for awhile. I don't go to elk camp. Thats his time with the guys.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

I hunt by myself or with dd#2.
Nothing better than to take off from the house on a crisp clear morning or a calm evening and mozey up or down the creek afoot or going out in the breaks on the 4-wheeler looking for a nice young buck or dry doe for the freezer and/or canner. I'm usually only gone for a couple of hours at a time. No need to make work outa it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I always dream of having a hunting camp and would llike to be able to harvest a small doe on opening morning. After tagging it in just take it back to camp, hang it up and skin it out. Hopefully the weather will be very cool and we can eat on that deer all week long. Cook some up every morning and evening. Feed the hunting group on it all week long. 

I just think it would be great to have hot meals ready for when everyone comes in for the evening or comes in for brunch. I wished we would have done this when I was younger, maybe some of us would still be hunting together.


----------



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

I've always hunted alone. When I was a kid after I had learned to hunt and shoot everyone had given it up and I was turned loose by myself. Dh only likes to hunt spring turkey so he holes up in the house (he will go with me to check the trapline once in a while). I don't have any friends I'd trust with a cap gun much less a rifle or shotgun in the woods. The kids are still too small to go so I'll be hunting alone a few more years anyway.


----------



## Rickstir (Jun 28, 2006)

Hunting has ebbed and flowed over the years. Used to hunt at my brother's in-laws, great farm, then he got a divorce. We looked for a place to hunt and weren't happy. He went off the Texas a couple of times, I went once but really didn't like it.
My world changed when my first wife passed away. I was just devastated, but my brother really saw me through. I was able to acquire 80 acres in prime country in NE MO. I subsequently met and married a wonderful woman from STL who always wanted to live in the country. Today we live on those 80 acres. We have built many stands, food plots. Our party is four hunters, as my brother's wife hunts with him, a good freind from STL and his wife come up also. It is more social than hunting. I have a really bad knee on it's way to being replaced, so my woods time is limited. I am thrilled when the guys get a deer.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I LOVE hunting! With or without anybody else. My husband & I go together but usually we have seperate schedules.I go with my cousin when our off schedules coincide & I enjoy company. AND I enjoy no company at all,too! except for those pesky red squirrels who are the woods alarm & stand above my spot sending out the alarm! I love turkeyhunting & mouth calls,slate calling,you name it. I coyote hunt alone in the night in the snow. I'm content.Not scared (I got the gun). But I love the comraderie amongst the hunting cabins.That's where I like the togrtherness. (They talk too much in the woods anyway as they're walking.) Also,most shootings are accidental victims of their friend !


----------



## Jex99in00 (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends on what I'm hunting. For pheasant, ducks, goose, and shotgunning for deer I usually go with a group (3 or 4 guys). Bowhunting for deer, and turkey hunting, I'm usually out there alone.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep, it depends on what we're hunting too. For Deer my hubby and I take turns going alone and the other one stays here with the kids. For everything else we hunt as a family, or at least we did up until this year when we had a new little one. Now I have to stay home. :Bawling:


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I spent over 35 years hunting by myself. Hunting with someone else can be a sad experience or a great one. Most times my buds couldn't go when I could. You figure out how to do things by yourself in a hurry with losing light of the day packing out game, getting home, ect. Especially if your kinda lost in the mountains! I guess lost is not the word. Might confused is a better way to say it.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

RH Thats what you take a CaMP COOK for  WE take my husbands uncle. Hes one of those old farts that you had a bottle of whiskey to and get the heck out of the cooking area.. Hes actually not that old but seems like it. When we take him, he serves up everything from cowboy pizza, blueberry muffins, scrumpious stews etc. JUst stock the ice chest with an assorment of food items, and he whips up stuff like you wouldnt believe..You might not know what the heck it is but its guaranteed delicious. All it costs us is some booze LOL.. If he runs out of booze though, its guaranteed your gonna be making a trip to town even if its 2 hours away LOL.
He LOVES going and we all have a good time. 
I couldnt imagine hunting by myself. It would seem so lonely I guess. Not to mention I couldnt get out the door if my son knows IM going.. Hes out the door in the truck before I even grab my truck keys LOL..


----------

